# After Effects Alpha Kanal problem



## zechi (16. November 2005)

Hallo,

wir haben folgendes unschönes Problem:

1. Bild mit straight Alpha in cinema4d gerendert
2. Bild in After Effects importiert - direkt ohne Maske.

Alpha funktioniert auch ohne weiteres, nur ist er etwa 2px zu groß - die Objekte haben einen weißen rand.


Wie lässt sich das beheben?


----------



## 27b-6 (16. November 2005)

Moin!

 Ändere mal die Interpretation der Alpha-Maske in Premultiplied (weiß leider nicht wie das in der deutschen Version heißt).
 Vielleicht hilft's Dir weiter.


----------



## zechi (16. November 2005)

Danke, hat aber leider nicht geklappt.

Aus irgendeinem Grund kriegt C4D das nicht hin - an afx liegt es nicht.


----------



## 27b-6 (16. November 2005)

Moin!

  Dann Rendere aus C4D doch ohne Straight.

 EDIT: Hab's gerade mal schnell getestet; mit Straight hatte ich auch weiße Artefakte - ohne Straight hatte ich einen perfekten Alpha-Kanal.
 Also mußt Du wohl im den sauren Apfel beißen und neu rendern, natürlich vorher an Einzelbild testen.


----------



## zechi (16. November 2005)

Problem gelöst - schuld war das Hintergrundobjekt. An sich auch sehr logisch sowas nicht reinzusetzten, wenn man eh einen Alpha hat ...

Klappt mit Straight perfekt. Straigzt muss sein, ergibt bessere Ergebnisse beim final rendering aus AFX.


----------

